# Will there be changes in the Madone frame for 2009?



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi. Perhaps it's not typical to make changes in a frame the second year after it's been introduced, but do you think it's possible there will be changes in the Madone bicycle frame in 2009?

If so, what do you think those changes might be?


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Total redesign using exotic materials from the space shuttle including foam and heat tiles. Getting rid of pedals and drive train altogether and will be self propelled by electrons that react to your brain waves. No wheels, just electromagnetic levitation so should provide a smooth and compliant ride no matter what the surface. Braking will be controlled by reverse rocket thrusters again with no direct link, just reacting to a riders brain waves. Performance will be other wordly. Trek is going to revolutionize bicycles as we know them and set the whole biking industry on its ear. The only thing the 08 and 09 Madone will have in common is the little Madone logo plate. Cost? If you have to ask, you can't afford it.


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

Okay, but you're talking about minor changes. Anything major?


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

My guess would be component options and paint schemes, as is typical, and based on current user and LBS feedback.

I doubt you will see any frame redesign, other than internal process tweaks which would most likely not be made public, nor be readily apparent. Maybe subtle adjustments, new techniques & finishing to address bugs or issues that have developed. More QC oriented as opposed to major new technology oriented. 

Don't forget, us early adopters tend to be beta testers. The price you pay for being on the cutting edge.

just my 2¢
zac


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## IntenseRider (Aug 20, 2006)

Replaceable rear derailleur hanger and increased cost (up 20%?) is what I have heard so far. I'm picking up my '08 5.2 this week when my replacement wheels come in (went with Ksyrium SL's instead of the stockers) and this bike will be replacing a Bianchi 928L.

I'll give a ride report when I get a chance to post.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

IntenseRider said:


> Replaceable rear derailleur hanger and increased cost (up 20%?) is what I have heard so far. I'm picking up my '08 5.2 this week when my replacement wheels come in (went with Ksyrium SL's instead of the stockers) and this bike will be replacing a Bianchi 928L.
> 
> I'll give a ride report when I get a chance to post.


I think I've read over the last several months that a replaceable rear derailleur is not really in the cards. I think if that was going to be done, it would have been incorporated into the initial redesign of the Madone for 08.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

IntenseRider said:


> *Replaceable rear derailleur hanger* and increased cost (up 20%?) is what I have heard so far. I'm picking up my '08 5.2 this week when my replacement wheels come in (went with Ksyrium SL's instead of the stockers) and this bike will be replacing a Bianchi 928L.
> 
> I'll give a ride report when I get a chance to post.


I will believe that when I see it. I would think the chance of that on a Trek road frame is between impossible and never.

I don't know why you would want to compromise the strength of the rear triangle, by doing that.

zac


----------



## IntenseRider (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm only going by what my LBS told me when I asked if I should get the '08 or hold out for the '09. Time will tell. Regardless, with Trek's warranty, I don't think the bike even needs a replaceable hanger since they'll pop for a replacement frame most times if you snap the rear hanger.

BTW...I realized tonight as I was writing this that I have been involved with a Trek dealer for the past 15 years either as an employee, friend of the owner or general nuisance, and I have never owned a Trek until now. I have always slanted more toward the boutique end of the spectrum (Curtlo, Fat Chance, Intense, etc.) but the new Madone's really seemed to have nailed it (at least to me).


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I think you may see more SRAM options... and different paint. That's about it.


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

08Madone5.2 said:


> I think I've read over the last several months that a replaceable rear derailleur is not really in the cards. I think if that was going to be done, it would have been incorporated into the initial redesign of the Madone for 08.


 I have a 6.9 frame in my shop with the replaceable derailleur on it..


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

is that an 09?


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

gambo2166 said:


> I have a 6.9 frame in my shop with the replaceable derailleur on it..



... I've never seen a frame where the derailleur (itself) wasn't replaceable.


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

MarvinK said:


> ... I've never seen a frame where the derailleur (itself) wasn't replaceable.


 LOL I ment hanger.  
Its a warranty replacment frame so Im guessing its a 09.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

gambo2166 said:


> LOL I ment hanger.
> Its a warranty replacment frame so Im guessing its a 09.


Wow, the '09 Madones have replaceable hangers? I'm amazed.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

gambo: willing to post a few pictures?


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

Is it the exact same color as the 08 model? That doesn't make sense if it is.


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

I took some pics but left my camera at the shop. I was wrong the bike is a project one not a warranty frame I will try to post some pic tonight...


----------



## slim 83 (Jul 6, 2008)

no real changes other than a replaceable hanger. I am not too sure if I like this or not but it will be much more cost effective if it ever gets snapped off.


----------

